# فياضانات السدود



## red bired (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم :
ارجوا ممن لذيه بعض ملفات عن اساليب التحكم في الفيضانات من السدود الترابية او الخرسانية او حتي صور تدعم هذا الملف ................ وجزاكم الله الف خير عنا


----------



## red bired (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## المتطلعة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## المتطلعة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد معرفة دور مهندس المورد المائية في محطات الكهرباء


----------



## المتطلعة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.خليل الطه (22 يناير 2011)

المتطلعة قال:


> اريد معرفة دور مهندس المورد المائية في محطات الكهرباء


دور المهندس المدني (مائية) في المحطة الكهرمائية ( قسم التشغيل والصيانة)
مراقبة عمل اليزومترات والتأكد من فعاليتها في مراقبة خط الرشح ضمن جسم السد الترابي 
تعزيل المصارف المنشأة خلف جسم السد والتي تعمل كمصيدة للمياه الراشحة ضمن جسم السد (تعزيلها من الزل الذي يسبب اعاقة للجريان ضمن المصرف وبالتي خطر ارتفاع خط الرشح)
التأكد من عدم وجود رشوحات ضمن الاجزاء البيتونية للمحطة
التأكد من عمل الهدرات او منشأت التصريف (هدارات جانبية - فتحات دائرية - مفيض بئري - قناة تجميعية - قناة شلالية ......)
مراقبة الهبوطات عل طول جسم السد وذلك بأخذ القراءات الدورية للمناسيب بواسطة الاجهزة المساحية
وضع دراسة هيدرولوجية ان امكن لبحيرة السد ووضع المخططات التي تربط المنسوب (بالمساحة وحجم التخزين والتصريف المومرر)
دراسة الموجات الفيضانية وانتقالها ضمن بحيرة التصريف حتى يتم تصريفها بأمان.


----------

